# LF: pressurized CO2 setup and substrate good for planted tank



## janesc2003 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking for pressurized CO2 setup and any substrate that's good for plants while not affecting PH. Got a 65 G tank and need a whole lot of good substrate. Please pm me with details. Thanks.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

I've got a 10 pound CO2 setup brand new available as well as ADA aqua soil. PM sent


----------

